# Teich wird immer trüber...



## Christian2792 (28. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen 6000 Liter Teich mit 5 Kois.

Nachdem es jetzt eine zeitlang für die Jahreszeit wieder ziemlich warm war und viel Sonne war konnte man zusehen wie mein Teich immer trüber wurde. 
Man kann den Grund nur noch schwach erkennen (Tiefe 1,5m)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum? Liegt es daran dass der Teich zuviel Sonne abbekommt? Im März und Anfang April hatte ich super klares Wasser...

Kann mir jemand helfen?


Hier mal noch ein paar Daten zur Technik:
Filter Oase Biotec 12 Screenmatic
12000er Pumpe mit Skimmer

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## senator20_2000 (28. Apr. 2019)

Ohne deinen Teich gesehen zu haben ,vermute ich mal du hast im SM die Blauen und Orangenen Schwämme drin? wenn ja schmeiß die Blauen weg und Ersetz sie durch Orangene (also die Feinen) , ja da durch wird der Filter reinigungs abstand Kürzer aber das wasser auch sauberer. Oder tausch alle schwämme gegen die Grünen (extra Fein). Dazu noch ein Tipp, schmeiß die Screenmatic raus und Tacker das blaue Band auf einen Holzrahmen, das funktioniert 1000mal besser ...:
 hier von meinem Filter (ja ist der 36er, aber das system ist das gleiche) 



_View: https://youtu.be/vyAV3ak8aYM_


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Apr. 2019)

Du hast es schon richtig erkannt, durch die lange Sonneneinstrahlung können sich die Schwebealgen sehr gut vermehren.
Es gib aber Lösungen für dein Problem.
Eine UVC mit ca 24/36Watt kaufen die dann einige Tage anlasen und bei bedarf wieder einschalten.
Falls die Algen überhand genommen haben kann man den Teich auch 2-3 Tage abdecken, allerdings kommen die Algen UVC wieder.


----------



## DbSam (28. Apr. 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Eine UVC mit ca 24/36Watt kaufen


Die hat er doch schon, siehe diesen Thread.
Eigentlich könnte man auch dort weiter diskutieren, gleiches Problem ...

Frage: Ist die UVC neu oder gebraucht gekauft?
Bilder und eine genaue Beschreibung des Teiches wären auch sehr hilfreich.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Christian2792 (28. Apr. 2019)

Es ist eine 36 Watt uv Lampe immer in Betrieb.....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Apr. 2019)

Ist die UVC noch in Ordnung?
Manche Hersteller sagen 8000h andere etwas anderes.
Ist das Glas in der sich die UVC befindet sauber sodass die UV Strahlen die Algen abtöten können?


----------



## Christian2792 (29. Apr. 2019)

Ich check das heute mal  danke schon mal


----------



## troll20 (29. Apr. 2019)

Christian2792 schrieb:


> Ich check das heute mal  danke schon mal


Hi, selbst wenn die Lampe noch leuchtet, heißt das leider nicht das sie auch noch ihre Algen zerstörende Leistung bringt 
Wenn die also bei dir schon mehr als ein Jahr seinen Dienst tut, erneuere sie.
Was du aber machen solltest, ist den Glaskörper zu überprüfen und ggf. zu reinigen.  Sollte er starke Kratzer aufweisen, bitte auch austauschen.


----------



## Christian2792 (29. Apr. 2019)

Ich hab mal eine neue bestellt. Kann gut sein dass es daran liegt. Die Lampe ist noch von letzten Jahr..

Jedoch hatte ich das Problem letztes Jahr auch dass der Teich bei zu warmen Wetter trüber wurde. Kann aber wiederum auch daran liegen dass die ganze Biologie noch nicht gepasst hat weil der Teich erst seit letzten Jahr läuft.


----------



## Christian2792 (4. Mai 2019)

Ich habe jetzt seit 24 Stunden eine neue UV Lampe drin. Heute morgen war das Wasser ein bisschen klarer und jetzt ist das Wasser wieder trüb... Man kann ca 1m "tief schauen"...

An was kann das denn liegen...


----------



## samorai (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo!
Das liegt daran;
Nachts vermehren sich die Schwebealgen nicht, ein deutlicher Abbau ist zu sehen.

Am Tage wiederum legen die Schwebealgen mit der Vermehrung wieder los und das Wasser wird grün/ grüner.


----------



## Christian2792 (4. Mai 2019)

Das heißt ich sollte noch ein bisschen abwarten?


----------



## samorai (4. Mai 2019)

Das auf jeden Fall.

Gibt's ein Gesamt-Bild vom Teich?


----------



## Christian2792 (4. Mai 2019)

Im Anhang ist ein Bild von Mitte März. Die Pflanzen sind scho sehr gut gewachsen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Mai 2019)

Der Teich braucht immer Zeit, ich weiß das Stört viele aber das sind die Natürlichen Prozesse in der Natur.
Wenn du dich geduldest und schaust das nicht so viele Nährstoffe in den Teich gespült werden können So wie bei sehr Sonnigen Wetter der Teich nicht 10h in der Prallen Sonne liegt, wird das schon werden.


----------



## Christian2792 (4. Mai 2019)

Der Teich läuft seit März 2018. Also schon noch alles ziemlich neu. Aber empfielft es sich den Filter etwas abzuändern?


----------



## ralph_hh (4. Mai 2019)

Christian2792 schrieb:


> Im Anhang ist ein Bild von Mitte März. Die Pflanzen sind scho sehr gut gewachsen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207253


Das sind 6000l??


----------



## samorai (4. Mai 2019)

Aber empfielft es sich den Filter etwas abzuändern?[/QUOTE]

Wenn du nach der Algen-Blüte zufrieden bist, muss er nicht zwingend schlecht sein.

Der Einlauf ist nicht günstig gewählt, versuche eine Kreisende Strömung zu erreichen.

Dein Teich sieht gut aus aber du solltest noch eine eindeutige Trennung zwischen Rasen und Teich herstellen.

Die ganze Sache ist, Du düngst den Rasen ,der wiederum düngt deinen Teich bei Regen oder Stark-Regen.

Natürlich wird es in Natur-Teichen immer eine Algen-Blüte geben aber bei bewussten Handeln kann man sie verkürzen.

Den Fischen tut sie nicht weh ,im Gegenteil die profitieren davon nur .
Die Algen-Blüte hat auch ihre guten Seiten;
Die Fische kommen aus dem Winter,der dunklen Jahreszeit, jetzt kommt die Sonne höher und gewinnt an Kraft, die Algen bilden hierbei einen vorübergehenden Schutz.
Dann sind sie ein gutes Nahrungsmittel und Sauerstoff Spender.
Also alles was Fisch braucht für einen guten Start.

Nur dem Betrachter gefällt es nicht und wir spielen Gott.

Hält die Algenblüte länger wie 6 Wochen an stimmt etwas nicht.


----------



## Christian2792 (4. Mai 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Das sind 6000l??


Ja sind ziemlich exakt 6000 Liter


----------



## Christian2792 (4. Mai 2019)

@samorai  vielen vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## samorai (4. Mai 2019)

Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## troll20 (5. Mai 2019)

Christian2792 schrieb:


> Im Anhang ist ein Bild von Mitte März. Die Pflanzen sind scho sehr gut gewachsen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207253





samorai schrieb:


> eindeutige Trennung zwischen Rasen und Teich herstellen


Rasen 
Eindeutig Trennung 
Sehen wir hier den gleichen Teich?

Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben. 
Warmes Wasser = schwebstoffe steigen leichter auf. Licht (Sonne) Algen produzieren O2 und steigen auf.
Andersrum wenn es kühler wird, drum sehen im Winter die Teiche von den Schwebstoffen betrachtet am besten aus.

Wenn die Filteranlage gut ist und die Umwälzung passt sollten daher über Nacht am meisten raus gefiltert werden.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Mai 2019)

Einfach die Füsse ruhig halten und abwarten, ich garantiere dir der Teich braucht bestimmt 3 Jahre um sich zu stabilisieren. in der Flachwasserzone würde ich links noch ein paar Pflanzen setzen. Wie sieht es mit Pflanzen im tieferen Bereich aus.

Ach ja, die Folie würde ich unbedingt vor UV-Strahlung schützen.


----------



## dizzzi (5. Mai 2019)

Christian2792 schrieb:


> Ja sind ziemlich exakt 6000 Liter


Mit 5 Kois. Wie groß sind die 5 denn schon?
Ich denke dein Teich ist ein Beispiel wie man es besser nicht macht. Wenn ich hier lese in der prallen Sonne. Nur 6000 Liter. Fehlende Rasen-Teich-Trennung. 

Ich denke da können noch weitere Probleme auf dich zukommen.

Lg

Udo


----------



## troll20 (5. Mai 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Fehlende Rasen-Teich-Trennung


Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof, auf den Bildern seh ich einen 20cm hohen Wall und danach gut einen Meter Steinwüste und erst dann Rasenkantensteine mit anschließendem Rasen.
Wie soll da Wasser vom Rasen Berg auf in den Teich gelangen? 

Klärt mich mal einer auf


----------



## dizzzi (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Troll,

Ich denke Teichfreund und Samurai haben diesen Rat der Vermeidung der Nährstoffeeinbringung  ja auch bereits vorher gemacht.
Auf dem Bild kann ich nun nicht eindeutig erkennen, das nichts rein läuft.

Aber letztendlich ändert es nichts daran, das in Zukunft die Kois größer werden und die 6000 Liter dann doch ein bisschen wenig sind.

Lg

Udo


----------



## troll20 (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo @dizzzi  Udo,
wenn du auf sein Profil gehst kann man insgesamt 3 Bilder sehen (ich zumindest) und bei den dreien seh ich keine Probleme auf dem Handy-Display. Was den Rest betrifft bin ich bei euch, dir Zeit bringt ein "stabileres" System aber leider wachsen auch die Fische. Und ob das in dieser Konstellation für die nächsten Jahre funktioniert wird die Zeit ihm zeigen. So lange wie es den Fischen dabei gut geht......


----------



## Christian2792 (5. Mai 2019)

Die Kois sind aktuell ca 25cm groß. Füttern tu ich sie einmal täglich.

Habe im Anhang mal noch drei Bilder von den Filter. Habe da Anfang März die vier Säulen die mit Steinen gefüllt sind durch Helix Filtermaterial getauscht und ein Stück Japanmatte rein dass nichts raus gespült wird. Was meint ihr ist das Sinnvoll? Oder wäre es besser wenn ich in diesesn Bereich vom Helix lieber einen sehr feinen Filterschwamm einbringe?


----------



## dizzzi (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Christian,

Wieso nimmst du die Phosless-Säulen raus? Die binden doch das Phosphat und unterdrücken die Algenbildung.
Ich habe auch einen SM und habe ihn so gelassen, wie OASE ihn konstruiert hat. Mein Teich liegt viel in der Sonne. Ich habe seit 3 Jahren klares Wasser.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Christian2792 (5. Mai 2019)

Naja meiner Meinung nach ist Helix für die Biologie besser...


----------



## dizzzi (5. Mai 2019)

Christian2792 schrieb:


> Naja meiner Meinung nach ist Helix für die Biologie besser...


Worauf bezieht sich deine Meinung?
Ich denke halt nur, dass die Fachleute bei OASE sich etwas dabei gedacht haben.
Hast du was mit Biologie oder biologischen Prozessen zu tun?
Ich meine nur, wenn Helix besser wäre, würden die Ingenieure von OASE halt in Helix machen.

Manchmal ist halt etwas weniger mehr. Man kann auch vieles kaputt basteln, wie ich immer auf einigen Custom-Bike-Events erleben darf.

Und nein ich arbeite nicht bei OASE.

LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2019)

Äm Udo  @dizzzi  , die Leute von O..... setzen auch auf Helix, aber nur im Prof - Bereich wenn vorher die Trommler schonmal gereinigt haben. 
Aber auch da sind die nachfolgenden Bioabteilungen etwas größer als in dem Spielzeug - Filtern mit Screenmatic.

Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung nach meinem derzeitigen bescheidenen Kenntnisstand. 
Jeder kann, keiner muss....
Ich bin wieder auf meiner Bank wenn ich den kleinen Carsten @DbSam  da runter kriege


----------



## dizzzi (7. Mai 2019)

Ja aber doch nicht im Screenmatic. Und auf den hätte ich mich bezogen. Außerdem haben dich die Phoslesssäulen eine andere Aufgabe als Helix.
Oder bin ich auf dem falschen Trip?


----------



## teichern (7. Mai 2019)

Christian2792 schrieb:


> Die Kois sind aktuell ca 25cm groß. Füttern tu ich sie einmal täglich.
> 
> Habe im Anhang mal noch drei Bilder von den Filter. Habe da Anfang März die vier Säulen die mit Steinen gefüllt sind durch Helix Filtermaterial getauscht und ein Stück Japanmatte rein dass nichts raus gespült wird. Was meint ihr ist das Sinnvoll? Oder wäre es besser wenn ich in diesesn Bereich vom Helix lieber einen sehr feinen Filterschwamm einbringe?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207276 Anhang anzeigen 207277 Anhang anzeigen 207278



Das Helix benötigt eine gleichmäßige Durchspülung, auf Deinem Foto kann man einen leichten "Grünstich" bereits erkennen, so arbeitet das Helix nur als zusätzlicher mechanischer Filter und nicht als Bioträger. Die Bauweise des Biotec ermöglicht in dieser Kammer keine gleichmäßige Spülung, deshalb verwenden sie für das Zeolith auch die weißen Säulen. Außerdem kann sich das Helix in die Kanäle unter den Schwämmen setzten. Wenn Du die Säulen mit Helix füllst, läuft es besser. Kann man auch in kurzer Zeit an der Färbung des Helix sehen. Grundsätzlich ist das alles aber mehr homöopathisch, da die Menge einfach sehr klein ist.


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Oder bin ich auf dem falschen Trip?


Nein, bist Du nicht.
Das 'Räumchen' mit Helix zu füllen - Da muss man dann aber auch kräftig dran glauben.

Gruß Carsten

PS:
René, mach Dich auf der Bank nicht so breit, ich fall sonst gleich runter.


----------



## Christian2792 (7. Mai 2019)

So vllt mal eine kleine Zwischeninfo. 
Habe jetzt ja seit Samstag die neue UV Lampe drin. Eine deutliche Besserung gab es jedoch nicht.... Liegt es vllt doch daran dass der Filter zu viel kleinen Schmutz mit durch lässt? Oder liegt es daran dass zuviel Nährstoff noch im Wasser sind? Pflanzen sind eigentlich viele drin....


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Mai 2019)

3 Tage mit neuer UVC....... du musst bei deinem Teich in anderen Zeit-Dimensionen rechnen.


----------



## Christian2792 (7. Mai 2019)

@trampelkraut  das heißt?


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Mai 2019)

Warte einfach mal 2 Wochen ab, auch eine UVC braucht Zeit. Der Abbau von eventuellen Nährstoffen braucht in Abhängigkeit der Anzahl der Pflanzen auch seine Zeit. Das der Filter zu viel Schmutz durchlässt bezweifle ich.


----------



## Christian2792 (7. Mai 2019)

Okay danke


----------



## dizzzi (7. Mai 2019)

@Christian2792 : Bei mir läuft der UVC-Klärer auch mind. 3 Wochen bis das Wasser wieder glasklar ist.

Wenn ich in den letzten 3-4 Jahren mit meinem Teich eins gelernt habe. Geduld. Geduld. Und Geduld.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Teichfreund77 (7. Mai 2019)

100% Dizzzi


----------



## Myteich (7. Mai 2019)

... trübes Wasser, Schwebealgen?


----------



## Kusa72 (8. Mai 2019)

Geduld. Sofern du einen Teichfilter mit ausreichend biologischem Filter hast, dann wird dieser nach erreichen der Wohlfühltemperaturen seine Arbeit aufnehmen. wärmere Temperaturen und ein "Nitrikpeak" sind optimale Startbedingungen dafür.

LG KuSa72


----------



## Myteich (9. Mai 2019)

Neben der Socke verwende ich im Frühjahr zusätzlich Humopond (ist die am Netz im Wasser hängende Socke), März/April befülle ich eine und hänge sie in die Auslaufströmung. Die dritte Maßnahme ist leichtes Aufsalzen mit Meersalz.

Im späteren Jahresverlauf fahre ich dann jedoch schwerere Geschütze auf


----------



## Christian2792 (9. Mai 2019)

Wie ist dass den wenn man Teiche aufsalzen tut? Was bringt es und wieviel Salz müssten auf 6000 Liter?


----------



## Myteich (9. Mai 2019)

Oje, schwieriges Thema, die Meinungen dazu gehen auseinander. Ich hatte irgendwann hier im Forum mal etwas Gestöbert und war auf das Thema gestoßen. Letztendlich haben z.B. die Reduzierung des Keimdruck, Entlastung bei der Osmoregulation und Hemmung der Algenbildung einen Sinn (gerade im Frühjahr) ergeben und so wird die Suppe jedes Jahr schrittweise etwa 0,1% gesalzen. Der Salzgehalt reduziert sich im Laufe des Sommer durch regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel natürlich wieder.


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2019)

Aufsalzen, wegen Algen?
Man kann aber auch "Aufkupfern" oder Wasser ablassen ...

12000er Pumpe, Oase Bitron C 36 W, 12er Screenmatic und ein 6000er Teich.

Die Fragen welche sich mir auch stellen:

Was für ein 'Schläuchlein' hast Du denn zur Verbindung der einzelnen Komponenten eingesetzt?
Dort gehört mindestens ein 2'' Schlauch hin, die Pumpe und die 36er Bitron besitzen 2'' Anschlüsse.
Wie lang sind die Schläuche?

Wie hoch steht der Screenmatic über der Wasseroberfläche?
Zielrichtung der Fragen:
Wieviel Wasser wälzt Du in der Stunde nach Abzug aller Verluste um?

Weiterhin:

Liegt viel Dreck im Teich?
Hast Du mal all Deine Wasserwerte gemessen?
Wie oft erfolgt ein Teilwasserwechsel?
Warum nur 6 m³ Teichinhalt für die Kois?

etc. pp.

Also bevor man etwas in den Teich zu all den Stoffen hinzukippt, sollte man ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Christian2792 (12. Mai 2019)

Man kann an der 12.000er Pumpe von Oase nur einen 1,5" anbringen. Der Schlauch ist ca 3 Meter lang von Pumpe zum Filter. Der Filter steht ca 40cm über der Oberfläche.

Viel Dreck im Teich ist nicht. Aber so Fadenalgen usw werden momentan immer mal mehr. Und so Algenschlamm oder wie man das nennt wird von den Fischen immer mal aufgewühlt.


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2019)

Auch wenn die Pumpe nur einen 1 1/2" Anschluss bietet, könnte man diesen Schlauchdurchmesser kurz hinter dem Anschlussstutzen auf 2" vergrößern, was bei der kurzen Distanz schon ein wenig bringen könnte.
Der Filter und die UVC sind ja in Betrieb und laufen. Wie oft reinigst Du den Biofilter? Wie alt ist die UVC-Röhre? Unabhängig mal vom Alter der UVC...wird diese nicht die Fadenalgen beseitigen, sondern kann eher Schwebealgen schädigen, so dass diese im späteren Verlauf vom Filter - idealerweise von einem feineren Grobschmutzfilter, bevor sie in die Biokammer gelangen können - heraus gefiltert werden. Die Fadenalgen wachsen derzeit sehr wahrscheinlich an ganz vielen Teichen gar wunderbar, da die Wassertemperaturen für die "niederen" Algenpflanzen schon ausreichend sind, aber die höheren Pflanzen auf Grund der kühlen Umgebungstemperatur noch nicht in die Gänge gekommen sind und das was Du als Algenschlamm bezeichnest, sind vermutlich Schmieralgen die sich absetzen.
Dem Algenwachstum kannst Du nur richtig begegnen, wenn genügend Nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen im Teich sind, welche die umgewandelten Schadstoffe aufnehmen können. Regelmäßigere Wasserwechsel können ebenso behilflich sein, aber auch nicht das Problem mit den Algen beseitigen.

Vom Aufsalzen würde ich in erster Linie abraten, da dies nicht die Lösung sein kann, denn das Problem der Algenbildung wird fortwährend bestehen, wenn man die Ursache nicht findet. Die Ursachen und Hintergründe können leider sehr vielfältig sein. - keine richtige Vorfilterung, zu viel Nährstoffeintrag von außen durch Futter und Randbepflanzung, verstärkter Blüten- & Pollenflug im Frühjahr, welcher sich im Teich absetzt und in Lösung übergeht, mangelnde Bepflanzung...und bestimmt noch viel anderes...


----------



## PeBo (12. Mai 2019)

Am Dienstag wurde dir von @trampelkraut und @dizzzi geraten dich mal ein paar Wochen zu gedulden. Diese Ratschläge wurden von zahlreichen Forumsmitgliedern mit Zustimmung belohnt.
Lass den Filter und die UV einfach 24 / 7 durchlaufen und übe dich in Geduld - das wird schon!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Christian2792 (12. Mai 2019)

Also das mit den 2 Zoll Schlauch würde ja eigentlich keinen Sinn machen weil ich an der UV Lampe ja auch wieder auf 1,5 Zoll muss .... Die UV Lampe ist erst ein paar Tage alt ...


Pflanzen sind auch viele drin .. A


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Mai 2019)

Dickerer Schlauch rechnet sich schon. Du verringerst dadurch die Rohrreibung.

Wie oft fütterst du wieviel?


----------



## Christian2792 (12. Mai 2019)

Habe das Koinishi No1 Futter davon einmal am Tag ca ne Hand voll.


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2019)

Christian2792 schrieb:


> Also das mit den 2 Zoll Schlauch würde ja eigentlich keinen Sinn machen weil ich an der UV Lampe ja auch wieder auf 1,5 Zoll muss


 ok, dann ist das so...und macht so wohl keinen Sinn



Christian2792 schrieb:


> Pflanzen sind auch viele drin .. A


durchaus, sind aber auch noch am wachsen, was ich als einen kleinen Baustein im ganzen Problem berücksichtigen würde



Christian2792 schrieb:


> einmal am Tag ca ne Hand voll


das finde ich persönlich jetzt für die paar Fische in dem kleinen Becken etwas viel...nur meine persönliche Meinung. Zur Futtermenge streiten sich auch die Geister und rein zur Erhaltung spricht man häufig von 1% des Gesamtfischgewichtes pro Tag bei optimaler Verdauung und passender Wassertemperatur.


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo Christian,


Welche Pumpe besitzt Du - bitte genaue Modellbezeichnung.
Der Tüllenanschluss wird bei diesen Größen der Pumpe so gut wie immer auf einen 2''-Ausgang geschraubt - gerade bei Oase.

Steht die Pumpe auf dem Grund?
Ist der Skimmer an der einen Pumpe angeschlossen? 
Dann den Skimmer so weit drosseln, dass er gerade noch funktioniert ... 
Danach mit dieser Einstellung Minimum einen 3-Tagetest durchführen.

Die Bitron C 36 W besitzt einen 2'' Eingang. Bist Du im Besitz eines solchen Modells?
Ist die Bitron an Deinem Screenmatic mit den zwei Ausgängen angeschraubt?
Wie stehen die zwei Regler an der Bitron - beide auf minimal?
Dreht sich der Rotor im Inneren der Bitron? 

Was ist nun mit dem Teich? 
Ist er trüb wegen Schwebealgen oder ärgerst Du Dich über Fadenalgen?



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Myteich (12. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Aufsalzen, wegen Algen?
> Man kann aber auch "Aufkupfern" oder Wasser ablassen ...
> 
> ....
> ...




@Christian2792
Du siehst, wie bereits erwähnt, die Meinungen gehen aus einander. Carsten geht die Sache eher technisch an, vertraut auf ausreichend dimensionierte Rohre und Schläuche, Schwämme, Bürsten und Co und kann sich vermutlich schwer vorstellen, dass die Zugabe natürlicher Stoffe unseren kleinen künstlich geschaffenen Wasserwelten behilflich sein kann.
Und so wie es Teichbesitzer gibt, dessen Schläuche ordentlich Durchfluss haben, gibt es auch welche die in ihren Teich Dinge kippen.

Wie z.B. hier:

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hmO7Her3LrQ_


----------



## Christian2792 (12. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> 
> Welche Pumpe besitzt Du - bitte genaue Modellbezeichnung.
> ...


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo MyPond,

Du kannst Deinen Teich gerne zumüllen ...

Aber ich sehe das eher so hier:


DbSam schrieb:


> Also bevor man etwas in den Teich zu all den Stoffen hinzukippt, sollte man ...


*... dafür Sorge tragen, dass die Abbauprodukte effizient aus dem Kreislauf entfernt werden.*

Muss man oben zitierten Satz extra für Dich wirklich noch erweitern?

Weiterhin ist ein 3 m langer 1,5'' Schlauch an der Pumpe die reine Energieverschwendung.
Leere ein Glas mit einem dünnen Trinkhalm und danach mit einem dicken - dann lese Deinen Beitrag noch einmal.

Meine Fragen beziehen sich auf die bereits installierte Technik von Christian, ob diese auch wirklich effizient funktioniert.
Er hat Probleme und fragt hier. 
Wir kennen seinen Teich nicht und fragen deshalb zurück.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Christian2792 (12. Mai 2019)

Ich kann aber nur einen 38mm großen Schlauch anschließen.... Mehr geht nicht


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo Christian,

Deinen reingemalten Texte kann ja kein Mensch lesen ...   
Ich übersetze und antworte mal :


Welche Pumpe besitzt Du - bitte genaue Modellbezeichnung.
Der Tüllenanschluss wird bei diesen Größen der Pumpe so gut wie immer auf einen 2''-Ausgang geschraubt - gerade bei Oase.
Ist eine Aquamax eco 12000 die Pumpe hat nur einen 1,5 Zoll Anschluss
Da finde ich nichts. Ist das diese Pumpe?


Steht die Pumpe auf dem Grund?
Ja
Gut


Ist der Skimmer an der einen Pumpe angeschlossen? 
Dann den Skimmer so weit drosseln, dass er gerade noch funktioniert ... 
Danach mit dieser Einstellung Minimum einen 3-Tagetest durchführen.
Ist angeschlossen auf keinster Stufe
Wenn das so ist - gut


Die Bitron C 36 W besitzt einen 2'' Eingang. Bist Du im Besitz eines solchen Modells?
Habe einen Bitron 36C dran ist am Filter direkt dran gebaut.
Diese besitzt einen 2'' Eingang.


Ist die Bitron an Deinem Screenmatic mit den zwei Ausgängen angeschraubt?
Ja
Gut


Wie stehen die zwei Regler an der Bitron - beide auf minimal?
Stehen beide voll offen
??? Schau bitte nach. Beide sollten auf  "< 10000" stehen

Dreht sich der Rotor im Inneren der Bitron? 
Ja
Gut


Was ist nun mit dem Teich? 
Ist er trüb wegen Schwebealgen oder ärgerst Du Dich über Fadenalgen?
der Teich ist immer noch trüb und man sieht Schwebealgen und am Rand sind Fadenalgen
Zu den Fadenalgen hast Du eine Antwort bekommen. 
Die Schwebealgen sollten normalerweise von einem System wie deinem auch noch wegzubekommen sein - Und zwar ohne reinkippen von Zeugs.

Siehe auch die Hinweise von @Zacky :


Zacky schrieb:


> Vom Aufsalzen würde ich in erster Linie abraten, da dies nicht die Lösung sein kann, denn das Problem der Algenbildung wird fortwährend bestehen, wenn man die Ursache nicht findet. Die Ursachen und Hintergründe können leider sehr vielfältig sein. - keine richtige Vorfilterung, zu viel Nährstoffeintrag von außen durch Futter und Randbepflanzung, verstärkter Blüten- & Pollenflug im Frühjahr, welcher sich im Teich absetzt und in Lösung übergeht, mangelnde Bepflanzung...und bestimmt noch viel anderes...



Weiterhin eine wichtige unbeantwortete Frage:
Führst Du Teilwasserwechsel durch? Wenn möglich, dann bitte etwas ausführlicher als nur ein 'Ja'.




Christian2792 schrieb:


> ch kann aber nur einen 38mm großen Schlauch anschließen.... Mehr geht nicht


Ich denke schon. Wir müssen nur noch Deine Pumpe kennen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Christian2792 (12. Mai 2019)

Das Pumpe ist die ja. Aber meine hat nur einen 38mm Anschluss genauso wie die UV Lampe. Hab ich gebraucht gekauft.

Einem Teilwasserwechsel machen ich alle 2-3 Wochen ca 20%


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2019)

Diese Schlauchtülle könnte passen ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo Christian,

dann schau Dir bitte Deine Pumpe und die Zubehörteile an.
Das ist eine 12.000er, nur ohne 'Flundergehäuse'.
An Stelle der Schlauchtüllenverschraubeung kann man eine "PVC-Verschraubung Klebemuffe 63 mm, Innengewinde 2" (59,61 mm)" anschrauben, im Bild grün markiert. (Geht mit dem Flundergehäuse auch):
 
Und an der Bitron:
 

Statt dem grauen PVC-Rohr klebst Du in die Klebemuffen einen Spiralschlauch mit 63 mm Außendurchmesser ein.
(z.Bsp. einen [DLMURL="https://www.mcm-systeme.de/Poolflex-Klebeschlauch-63-mm-Aussendurchmesser-25-m"]"Poolflex Klebeschlauch mit 63 mm Außendurchmesser"[/DLMURL] -  die gibt es woanders auch als Meterware ...)

Fertig.

Größere Effizienz: Mehr Umwälzleistung bei gleichem Energieverbrauch.
Der Teichinhalt wird ohne Mehrverbrauch an Energie öfter durch die Filteranlage gepumpt und somit sollte diese etwas besser funktionieren.

Die Pumpe kann man in den Wintermonaten elektronisch drosseln - spart Strom und verringert die Auskühlungsgeschwindigkeit.

Den Teilwasserwechsel würde ich auf wöchentlich verkürzen.
-> Die Wasserwerte sollte/muss man prüfen, damit man weiß wogegen man "ankämpfen muss"...


Es ist halt so, dass Deine Kois etwas wenig Wasservolumen zur Verfügung haben.
Viel Fisch auf wenig Wasser - da erhöhen sich die Abbaustoffe natürlich schneller ...
Deswegen TWW-Frequenz erhöhen ...



Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ein Teich benötigt Geduld und Zeit.
Und kein Teich ist klinisch rein.

PPS:
Ob eine Dauerbestrahlung mit UVC günstig ist?
Aus meiner Sicht: nein
Wenn ich die UVC-Lampe einschalte, dann läuft diese auf Automtik.
Sinngemäß in etwa dieser Gebrauchsanweisung auf Seite 15:
 
Wobei ich die Lampe erst ab 10° Wassertemperatur ansteuere.

PPPS:
Oder wie @Digicat vorschlägt - dann mit einem Schlauch welcher einen 2'' Innendurchmesser besitzt.

Diese 2''-Tüllen kann ich Dir aber auch gegen Porto schicken, inkl. Klemmband.
Die liegen sonst nur in der Kiste und altern vor sich hin.


----------



## teichern (12. Mai 2019)

In diesem Video wird ein Versuch zum Thema Schlauchdurchmesser durchgeführt:





_View: https://youtu.be/-47HNGh3BaE_


und noch eins:





_View: https://youtu.be/dwGQvHer2nM_


Ein größerer Durchmesser ist die preiswerteste Möglichkeit mehr Wasser zu pumpen. Alles andere ist sprichwörtlich das Kamel durchs Nadelöhr zu „drücken“!


----------



## Vogel (11. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mir jetzt keine sieben Seiten Beiträge durchgelesen und bitte das zu entschuldigen. Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob der Typ schon kam. Aber Reinigung ist ja auch das A und O, vor allem bei hohen Temperaturen. Nicht immer kann ein angelegter Gartenteich sich dann selbst regulieren. Anfangs habe ich mit Kächer und so manuell gereinigt, aber da der Teich ja fast mehr als ein Hobby ist, habe ich mich zu einer größeren Investition entschlossen und eine Teichbürste gekauft. Bisher habe ich sie einmal im Einsatz gehabt und fand, dass sich das Ergebnis wirklich sehen lassen kann. Die großen Steine sahen ,,fast wie neu'' aus nach der Behandlung. Mein Gartenspartennachbar hat schon gefragt ob er sich das Teil auch mal ausleihen kann.


----------

